# power steering not working since reassembly



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

We finally got everything put back together and started the car up for the first time tonight. All seems fine except the power steering is not working at all. It worked before we took everything apart and no repair work was performed, only new seals installed in the steering box. The pump turns, but whines. It would appear the lines cannot be reversed, as they are different sizes. Does the pump or the steering box need to be bled of air? If so, how is that done? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Recommend lifting the front wheels off the ground and turning wheels side to side a few times to get PS fluid back in the pump. Does not need to be running. Check/add fluid to full again. Set if back down and start up and try again. I have never heard of bleeding the PS gear box. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, there is a procedure for bleeding the air out of the system.
Fill the pump according to the dip stick, start the engine, let it run BRIEFLY, shut it off - recheck/refill fluid. 
When you get to the point where the fluid level stays constant and doesn't drop after running the engine - then repeat the process only with turning the steering wheel SLIGHTLY side to side each time. You should be able to gradually work up to the point where you can turn the wheel lock to lock without the fluid level dropping. When you get to that point, you should be done.

If you've still got no power steering, then you've got a problem either in the pump or in the steering box. There's a valve in the steering box that can stick, especially if the box sits unused for awhile, that can make it act like you're describing. My 69 did that and when it did, I only had power steering while turning right, not left. It still does it occasionally if the car has been sitting for a few weeks, but letting it warm up and working with it always frees it up - or at least it has so far.

Bear


----------

